# NodeJS-Server - Debbuging ?



## jhjh (1. Jul 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe einen lokalen NodeJS am Rechner laufen. Den Server starte ich über _node server.js_. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie ich dies in IntelliJi debuggen kann ? Wäre für Hilfe dankbar, kriege das nicht so ganz hin


----------



## Robat (1. Jul 2019)

Hier wird es doch eigentlich ganz schön beschrieben:
https://www.jetbrains.com/help/idea/running-and-debugging-node-js.html


----------



## jhjh (1. Jul 2019)

Funktioniert, danke!


----------

